# COROMEGA fish oil



## powermad (Mar 2, 2006)

I've been taking fish oil consistantly for a few years now.  2-3 g of combined DHA/EPA is the dose I've taken since last year after reading that this was the "effective" amount needed.   I never noticed much but kept taking them anyway...

Well, I read a little bit about this orange flavored fish oil paste on a life extension board and all of the people there swore it was much better than the pills.  Reluctantly I purchased a small amount (a weeks' worth) because I wasn't sure I'd be able to stand eating fish oil.  

I was totally wrong--the fish oil paste actually tastes GOOD!  And there are oddly NO disgusting burps afterwards like I get even with the "deodorized" pills.  They are expensive but I'm going to give them a 3 month run to see if there is any difference in effects between Coromega and the fish oil caps.  THe forum members on the life extension/nootropics board all pretty much said that their vision, joint health and cognative health (anxiety, stress, depression reduction and improvements in memory and reaction times increased) were much better after using Coromega for a couple of months.  And most of them only used 2 packets (some used 3-4 but not many) per day which is only 1.3g total dha/epa.  I'm going to take 3 packages per day to get 2g.  If it lives up to the hype I'll be happy because I've always wanted the benefits of fish oil but have never really noticed much of anything.

If anyone has expereince or questions/comments, I'd really like to hear them.


----------



## firetodd5 (Mar 2, 2006)

I did the same thing, the stuff is awesome. good post bro.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2006)

*Salmon*

I have been taking fish oil supps for about 2 years but I also eat a lot of fish.  I eat tuna, octopus, squid, halibut, sole, smelt, and tons of salmon.  Salmon is one healthy fucking food!  Its one of the super foods recommended in many trendy diets such as _The Perricone Promise: Look Younger, Live Longer in Three Easy Steps_ by Nicholas Perricone.  Oh, and I go to sushi fairly regularaly and get more types of fish there that I don't even know the names of too.


----------



## powermad (Mar 2, 2006)

I eat a few servings of fish per week, generally in the form of tuna (pouches and steaks).  These don't contain much fish fat though.

I cannot make salmon or any other kind of fish well enough to eat it on a regular basis.  I almost ALWAYS order halibut, salmon, or other type of fish as the main entree when I go to a good resturant, but my cooking abilities WRT fish are just pathetic.  That's why its so odd that I can't stomach my own cooking when making fish of any type sans tuna, but I thoroughly enjoy the Coromega fish oil paste!

Anyway, if I could I'd eat much more fatty fish but as it stands I'm mainly a beef/chicken guy.  I usually eat about 12-16oz of red meat and 12-16oz of boneless chicken breast or pork daily.  I also drink about 1/3 gallon of milk daily. The rest of my protein intake consists of Egg Beaters, Instone Protein Pudding, ON 100% casein, ON 100% whey, and muscle milk.  Guess I got off track there.  Basically my protein intake consists of about a 50/50 ratio of meats to dairy.  Not the healthiest in the world but I'm gradually trying to decrease my dairy intake, and the first step i've taken (as of today) is to stop buying milk and use soy milk in place for my shakes.  I'm also going to stop buying the protein pudding once the case I have runs out. 

Anyway, I need to learn how to cook fish correctly/better, but the fact is that I live smack in the middle of the US and we aren't exactly swimming in fresh seafood.  The closest thing to "fresh" fish I can get is to take my Ranger to the lake and do some bass fishing--not exactly the tastiest/healthiest bastards around.

Anyway, back to the fish oil/coromega discussion please


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2006)

*How to cook fish*

Hey Powermad,

My wife does the cooking so I can't really speak from much experience but...

That salmon tastes SO good when its crispy on the outside and oily on the inside.  I think she preheats the frying pan to a hot hot temp with butter, but usually with olive oil.  Then she fries it in a sizzling roar.  She must put some spices on it too.  Oh, and there are usually garlic chunks that end up crispy like little french fries cooked in that olive oil.  Mmmm good.

Salmon is pretty oily.  I agree that tuna steaks are pretty dry.  If you don't have a good source of fish at your grocery store its probably a good strategy to eat that at restaurants.  Fish and fish oil do a body good.


----------



## neuf08 (Feb 17, 2010)

Of course eating some good fish is the best way to get your omegas and fish oil naturally. But most people don't get enough consistently, and really do need a supplement to get enough. I agree that the Coromega fish oil is really great, and it's awesome that there aren't any "fish burbs" with it! I can't say that I've been one to notice a distinct difference when I'm on my fish oil. Maybe that's because I don't have any specific issues, but just take it for overall health. It really is excellent for so many things, especially cognitive health. I always make sure my kiddo gets a dose of omegas every day...the Coromega is easy to get kids to take as well.


----------

